# My new ride - juliana furtado



## Grubbygirl (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, just wanting to share I picked up my new bike last weekend and am LoVING it! Here is a pic  







Its a Juliana Furtado, its a 650b, has 130mm fox float forks, vpp suspension and 125mm rear fox factory ctd shock. Full shimano XT drive terrain and breaks, I did get the shop to fit it with a 2 x 10 instead of 3 x 10 as comes standard. The bike has narrow grips, which I have found great as my hands are pretty small, it feels like I can grip better now.

My previous bike was a Cube AMS WLS pro, 26" 110mm travel,which I also love, but wanted a bit more travel than it offered, without going to a full all mountain rig. The wheel size change is noticable for me, it makes rocky climbs much easier, it climbs like a mountain goat  I am also really loving the XT shifters, particularly the ability to multiple shift, its cool.

I was initially a little worried about pedal strike after reading reviews on the 5010 (solo) which I have read is its main downfall, but I took it on a really rocky run yeaterday and didnt strike once! I used to strike on my cube a fair bit, maybe it just has more clearance than my cube, or maybe the shorter cranks on the furtado make a difference vs the 5010. Dunno but definately not a problem for me now.

Anyway sorry for the long post, guess Im just a tad excited! Cant wait to take it out again!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Nice ride! Now get it dirty and let's see some action shots


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Congrats Grubbygirl! Love Juli, hope you love her bike! Curious what your lowest gear combo is in the 2 x 10.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice bike. I'm curious what you think about 650b and what kind of trails you ride.


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

awesome!!!! I would have gone with a Juli, but they came out right after I picked up my Superlight 29  Beautiful ride you have!


----------



## Grubbygirl (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry they arent very good quality, they are screen shots from some gopro footage from a friend. I will aim to take some better shots n post them soon .

The type of trails here are very rocky, pretty loose and very dry. This section is a bolder garden and is the first time I had attempted riding it, in the past normally picked up the bike and carried it over this section of trail, but went out with some patient guys who showed me what line to take gave me tips on how to get through it. As you can see I made the tricky part n took a stack on the corner, but was super pumped to make it through. I was picking spinnefex out of my arms and legs all morning 

I am riding a small frame (I am 164cm tall) and am finding the 27.5 wheels excellent. I am not sure what my smallest gear combo is, I will have to check and get back to you on that one.


----------



## CyclerDi (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice. I would have liked to have looked at the Juliana but wouldn't have fit me. I am sure you will enjoy. 

Did you get a dropper seat post?

I was just reading the thread about dropper posts and am now rethinking that I should get one.


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

[

Did you get a dropper seat post?

I was just reading the thread about dropper posts and am now rethinking that I should get one.[/QUOTE]

If you did, which one?


----------



## CyclerDi (Oct 13, 2007)

jeepergirl17 said:


> [
> 
> Did you get a dropper seat post?
> 
> I was just reading the thread about dropper posts and am now rethinking that I should get one.


If you did, which one?[/QUOTE]

I am thinking of the KS LEV Integra - has internal routing. Sometime this week I will take my bike over to the bike shop to see if it will fit. The shortest it comes in is 100mm. I think a 75 mm might be better.


----------



## Grubbygirl (Nov 13, 2013)

jeepergirl17 said:


> [
> 
> Did you get a dropper seat post?
> 
> I was just reading the thread about dropper posts and am now rethinking that I should get one.


If you did, which one?[/QUOTE]

It came standard with a rockshox reverb stealth. The bike has internal routing so it looks nice and neat. This is the only type of dropper I have used, I had the same one in my previous bike too. So far so good, easy to use, I use it all the time when I ride.


----------



## Grubbygirl (Nov 13, 2013)

Some pics from todays ride 








Technical rocky down, boys on either side ready to catch me incase I mess it up, luckily not needed this time 








About roll down a big rock drop (well big for me), almost vertical, julie took it in her stride...








Just after the drop, was pretty pumped!

Next step... Learn to jump off it!


----------



## davidbrant (May 9, 2013)

so cool
girl


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice Juliana!! I love mine!

I was looking for a cheap 29'r and bought the Juliana Origin Primiero last summer. I was/am quite surprised how much I love this bike. It really is super comfortable geometry wise! Though the first thing I did was take the bars off. I'm used to the thicker grip (my nails left marks in my palms!) and they weren't wide enough for my liking . The saddle is really good too.


----------

